# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  «Женатый мужчина более…»

## Irina

*«Женатый мужчина более…» Каковы преимущества женатого мужчины перед неженатым? Мужской взгляд на вопрос.*

Итак, начнём!

А с чего начинать?

Ну, хотя бы с поиска в Гугле и Яндексе. Итак, набираю «женатый мужчина более» и жму кнопку «ПОИСК». И вот результаты, выделенные жирным шрифтом, с моими комментариями…

1. Женатый мужчина более статусен, чем неженатый. Хотя, что подразумевается под статусом, непонятно… Вот незамужняя женщина, которой за… вызывает гораздо больше вопросов…

2. Женатый мужчина более чувствителен и отзывчив. Не всегда и не везде! Но уж если он такой, то это уже не для того, чтобы «покорить избранницу», а просто потому, что он вот такой и есть.

3. Женатый мужчина более дорожит своей работой. Женатый мужчина более надежен, ответствен и исполнителен. Общемировая статистика утверждает, что женатый мужчина при прочих равных условиях имеет доход примерно на 40% больше неженатого. Кроме того, обычно женатый мужчина более уважаем коллегами и начальством. Следовательно, «женатики» быстрее поднимаются по карьерной лестнице.

4. Женатый мужчина более тщательно следит за своим здоровьем. Или жена заставляет следить… Опять же питание регулярное, секс (надеюсь), занедужил – хорошая, внимательная жена заставит показаться врачу…

5. Женатый мужчина более лучше выглядит. Опять же, мужчины обычно не отличаются утончённым вкусом. Ив Сев Лоран, Армани и Валентино не в счет, я говорю о большинстве… Если мужчина хорошо, со вкусом одет, то, я думаю, к этому руку, и не только, приложила именно любящая женщина.

6. Женатый мужчина более солидно выглядит, чем не женатый. А уж красивая, умная и образованная жена добавляет представительности, так как скрытой мыслью остаётся, что её завоевал именно этот мужчина.

7. Женатый мужчина более экономен. Конечно! Вдвоём жить дешевле, жена делает домашнюю работу, еда дома дешевле, чем в кафе и ресторане и не надо ходить в клубы, снимать девушек и т.д. ради удовлетворения естественных потребностей и…просто отдаёт деньги жене, которая тратит их более экономно. Хотя так бывает далеко не всегда! «Финансовый гений – тот мужчина, кто успевает зарабатывать деньги быстрее, чем тратит их его жена». А может, именно траты жены и вынуждают мужа зарабатывать больше? См. пункт 3.

8. Женатый мужчина более притягателен, интересен… Конечно! Ведь ценит же его за что-то хотя бы его жена! А красивый, умный, богатый женатый мужчина интересен и незамужним, и женатым женщинам, всякое в жизни бывает…

9. Женатый мужчина более искусен в сексе… Наверное, так должно быть, хотя я с этим не согласен.

10. Женатый мужчина более лучший любовник, чем неженатый. Женатый мужчина, по моему мнению, всегда стремится к постоянству. То, что многие мужчины, имея постоянную любовницу, не собираются оставлять жену, объясняется не только тем, что мужчина привыкает к определенному стереотипу жизни в браке и не хочет его разрушать (хотя это тоже немаловажно), но и тем, что женатый мужчина более свободен и раскован, чем замужняя женщина....

Преимущества женатого мужчины, наверное, можно перечислять ещё долго. Но, стоит ли? Надеюсь, уже и так всё ясно!

*Что скажете мужчины?*

----------


## SDS

*Irina*
Все 10 признаков, что он, похоже, - дурак...
А, вообще-то, жениться и венчаться да-а-а-ле- не одно и то-же.

----------


## Irina

> Все 10 признаков, что он, похоже, - дурак.


Почему? Потому что женился?

----------


## Irina

> Женатый мужчина более притягателен, интересен… Конечно! Ведь ценит же его за что-то хотя бы его жена! А красивый, умный, богатый женатый мужчина интересен и незамужним, и женатым женщинам, всякое в жизни бывает…


Вот она, правда жизни

----------

